# Size and Horses



## reecicles (Feb 7, 2021)

I had someone come up to me recently, at a dressage show, and comment on me and my horse. They told me I was too fat to ride any horse and that having a Clydesdale in dressage at any level is cruel. I’m pretty sure that what they’re saying isn’t true but I’m starting to doubt myself, as the weight comment hit close to home. I weigh 249 lbs and she is 17.1 hh, 1600 lbs. Am I too big for my horse?


----------



## reecicles (Feb 7, 2021)

reecicles said:


> I had someone come up to me recently, at a dressage show, and comment on me and my horse. They told me I was too fat to ride any horse and that having a Clydesdale in dressage at any level is cruel. I’m pretty sure that what they’re saying isn’t true but I’m starting to doubt myself, as the weight comment hit close to home. I weigh 249 lbs and she is 17.1 hh, 1600 lbs. Am I too big for my horse?
> View attachment 1117057


I know I’m holding the reins weirdly here by the way lol


----------



## Naughtyponyowner (Jun 29, 2021)

I have heard as a general rule you shouldn't be more than 20% of a horses body weight. According to calculator 320 lbs is 20% of your horse's body weight. So you are fine. I personally think saying only certain breeds of horses can do dressage is stupid, and saying that you are too fat for any horse is also stupid. That person needs to grow a brain.
Personally I think that you and your horse are perfect.


----------



## ladygodiva1228 (Sep 5, 2012)

Ok so that person is a butt. I think you two look fine. Your horse looks happy and healthy and if she/he was uncomfortable you would be able to tell. Just ignore those who are probably not happy in their own lives.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

It isn't so much about weight as it is build. Shorter horses have better ability to carry weight than taller horses. You want short back, strong loin and good coupling, dense bone and great feet, conditioned for your purpose. A tall, longer backed, comparatively thin hitchbred draft has less carrying capacity than a shorter, stout farm/logging bred. That said if the OPs horse is conditioned for what they do and the OP is a fit, balanced rider then there shouldn't be issues with riding dressage.


----------



## BethR (Feb 17, 2021)

Omg, I cannot even IMAGINE anyone saying anything so hateful. Good thing I wasn’t there; they’d be missing some front teeth.
Don’t doubt yourself, Hon. If your horse is performing the way you wish ( I don’t know a thing about dressage) then you’re fine. BTW you don’t look anywhere near the weight you stated you are.
You and your horse look beautiful together.


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

I suspect no one, absolutely no one, would have said a thing to a 249 lb man on the same horse. People feel far far far too entitled to police women’s bodies.

You look great on your horse, and there are plenty of drafts and crosses who do dressage.


----------



## Elessar (Dec 28, 2011)

Nope, you're fine. I'd ride with you any time. Ride on!


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Naughtyponyowner said:


> I have heard as a general rule you shouldn't be more than 20% of a horses body weight.


FWIW, that is a pet peeve of mine. Maybe because I normally ride horses at 25% of their bodyweight, and one up to 30%. The 30% is a 13.0 hand BLM mustang who is built like a tank, with legs as thick as 15.3 hand Mia had - and a short back, of course. By the 20% rule, I'm too big for Bandit even:






People often claim the US Cavalry used 20%, but they actually used 25% as an average. There was a former cavalry officer who taught jumping who used the 20% rule. There was also a study done that concluded 20% was the maximum, but it had huge flaws in how it was conducted - to the point I suspect it was designed to create a result rather than find one!

Not trying to jump in anyone's chili. There are now some authority figures in riding arguing for a 15% max or even 10% max. My horses (mostly Arabian blood) max out at 850 lbs so 170 including saddle would be their 20% max. IOW, almost no men could ride them!


QtrBel said:


> You want short back, strong loin and good coupling, dense bone and great feet, conditioned for your purpose.


This. Think of it like an engineer building a bridge. You want strong supports (thicker legs) and shorter spans (back). And horses support weight on their back by using their back muscles, so you want to use gradual exercise so the muscles will get stronger and allow them to carry more weight further and faster. We've got an older horse we're struggling to keep weight on. He's lost weight and back muscle and there is no way he could begin to carry the loads he used to carry all day long on a ranch.

For @reecicles : Your horse can tell you if what you do is too much. For example, walking is easier on a horse than trotting's up/down motion. Jumping would obviously stress a horse's back more. If your horse seems to enjoy your company, then you are fine! If there are activities he doesn't like, look for reasons - an injury or conditioning or weather or saddle fit or (possibly) too much weight for that activity. IF YOU FEEL HIM BRACING HIS BACK....there is a problem of some sort that needs to be looked at. FWIW, I think you are fine with your horse.

Oh, and lots of riders seem to enjoy attacking other riders.  One of the reasons almost all my riding is with family or alone.

PS: I'm a life long jogger. Started in 1972. Heat (I live in Arizona) and tired leg muscles are usually why I lose enthusiasm during a run. Once in a while I'll step on a stone and get a nagging minor injury to my foot - nothing that would show up on an X-ray but that needs a week or more to heal. If my horses lose their enthusiasm, the first thing I try is giving them a week of rest. After that, I start troubleshooting.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

SteadyOn said:


> I suspect no one, absolutely no one, would have said a thing to a 249 lb man on the same horse.


I suspect you are right. I think a lot of folks don't realize how heavy a lot of guys are. At 160, I'm a runt. Add clothes, boots and a 20 lb Abetta saddle...and its 185! 200 with my leather saddle! Most of the guys I know who ride are on ranches and many of them are 200-220 in their socks. Their ranch saddles add 30-50 lbs. Us guys get a pass most women don't get. Too often from other women!


----------



## Kalraii (Jul 28, 2015)

By the fact you posted here and that you're practicing dressage tells me you're paying attention to how your horse is moving and actively working towards improving both of you in fitness and skill. It takes time and as I'm sure you know, its a huge motivation not to mention the mental health benefits of loving and working with such a beautiful beastie you have. I'd hope that if at any point you or a professional thought your horse was struggling that it would be brought up and addressed. Based off this one picture I'd say you're OK but its your responsibility to make sure your horse is strong enough and thriving and you're continuing working towards a healthier and fitter lifestyle - this is for everyone, not just those that struggle with weight. This is for *all* riders, not just a you thing in case its taken too personally. Y'know how typing makes things hard to communicate.

You're gonna get comments, that's a fact. I'd think up ahead now a response that first reassures yourself and the other person second. It's no ones business really but I don't have the energy to fight a case. Personally I'd have an automatic response along the lines of "I'm working on my own fitness thanks, but I'm also working with a dressage instructor/physio/vet to ensure my horse is fit and comfortable. Don't worry, her health is at the forefront of my mind." Remember they are strangers and do not know you, even if they don't bother to appreciate this fact. They are worried, even if their communication skills suck. I think more people are just stupid with a compulsive mouth and a rare few like to be genuinely nasty. In their mind they might see unfit rider ruining horse. But you know different. Don't just rely on your own reassurance, make sure you're actively engaging professionals/your instructor for feedback regularly for your horses welfare - I'm sure you already do. What type of owner are you? The one that is always looking to improve, always on top of maintenance for teeth/farrier/saddle fitting/vaccinations? Do you get physios out and have instructors work with both of you? Do you have kind hands and a quiet leg? These strangers know none of these things. You do. That is all that matters.


----------



## Palfrey (May 29, 2020)

I think you both look great! That nasty comment speaks more about the other person's insecurities and shortcomings within them. Also, Dressage Karen is completely misinformed because USDF just had a showcase of drafts doing dressage--->(1) United States Dressage Federation Official Page | Facebook So, yes, you keep going on your journey and try to ignore this negative person (I know it's so hard!). Good luck! 🦄


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

I have seen full draft horses doing dressage, Percheron and Clydesdales. Where i am showing right now the Clyde is winning and looks great!
Your are NOT too big for this horse go for it girl.


----------



## reecicles (Feb 7, 2021)

QtrBel said:


> It isn't so much about weight as it is build. Shorter horses have better ability to carry weight than taller horses. You want short back, strong loin and good coupling, dense bone and great feet, conditioned for your purpose. A tall, longer backed, comparatively thin hitchbred draft has less carrying capacity than a shorter, stout farm/logging bred. That said if the OPs horse is conditioned for what they do and the OP is a fit, balanced rider then there shouldn't be issues with riding dressage.


I would say that she has everything but a short back. Also she seems to enjoy riding with me and loves to trot once she gets amped up. Should probably also add that she was supposed to be part of Classic City Clydesdale’s hitch mare team but didn’t make the cut because she had a riding horse build. (Don’t know if that holds much significance)


----------



## Txshecat0423 (May 27, 2020)

Palfrey said:


> I think you both look great! That nasty comment speaks more about the other person's insecurities and shortcomings within them. Also, Dressage Karen is completely misinformed because USDF just had a showcase of drafts doing dressage--->(1) United States Dressage Federation Official Page | Facebook So, yes, you keep going on your journey and try to ignore this negative person (I know it's so hard!). Good luck!


“Dressage Karen”….made me laugh out loud 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

If Clydes can't do dressage, then someone should definitely tell this poor horse that he shouldn't be able to do what he's doing. 






Or this one.






Or this one.






I could keep going very easily...


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I"m a 'big' lady, too, so I understand how one can feel insecure about how you might be impacting a horse under you. I think your horse looks very relaxed and happy . Just make sure your saddle fits her well, and that you have a seat large enough that you aren't putting too much pressure down on the cantle, ,do to 'overlap'. 
Cheers!


----------



## _graygirl (Feb 12, 2021)

I am so sorry someone felt miserable enough to talk to you so rudely. As a fellow curvy lady (5'2", 180 lbs), I also struggle with feeling too big. My family says I'm just in my head too much, but it's hard for me not to worry about hurting the horse I'm riding, especially since I'm one of the bigger riders at my barn (which isn't saying much considering I'm really not that overweight) and I've always had an issue with my body image. 

All that to say, you're not too big for your horse, you are not alone in feeling insecure, and it's ridiculous to think a certain breed can't do dressage- I've only been riding for little under a year and I know that for a fact.


----------



## Naughtyponyowner (Jun 29, 2021)

bsms said:


> FWIW, that is a pet peeve of mine. Maybe because I normally ride horses at 25% of their bodyweight, and one up to 30%. The 30% is a 13.0 hand BLM mustang who is built like a tank, with legs as thick as 15.3 hand Mia had - and a short back, of course. By the 20% rule, I'm too big for Bandit even:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was just meaning that as in that's what MOST people will say in my experience, so that OP feels she's well inside that limit. I don't live by that rule.
I aint got no problem with whatever weight carrying whatever weight if the horse isn't telling them it's too heavy. Your Arabians aren't uncomfortable with your weight, so I wouldn't have cared if you said you were 50% of their weight. Do I think your ignorant and cruel for being over twenty percent? Heck no. 
I've got a little pony mare that I'm over twenty of her weight, she's a stocky girl and copes well.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

reecicles said:


> I would say that she has everything but a short back. Also she seems to enjoy riding with me and loves to trot once she gets amped up. Should probably also add that she was supposed to be part of Classic City Clydesdale’s hitch mare team but didn’t make the cut because she had a riding horse build. (Don’t know if that holds much significance)


As long as you are aware that a long back is a weaker back. Saddle fit and whether that saddle is sized for you is important as that is how any rider's weight is distributed. I say that as the angle of the picture may be influencing the appearance but it looks like you need something larger. Pay attention to her comfort and keep her properly conditioned, make sure your saddle is sized appropriately then ride on.


----------



## reecicles (Feb 7, 2021)

QtrBel said:


> As long as you are aware that a long back is a weaker back. Saddle fit and whether that saddle is sized for you is important as that is how any rider's weight is distributed. I say that as the angle of the picture may be influencing the appearance but it looks like you need something larger. Pay attention to her comfort and keep her properly conditioned, make sure your saddle is sized appropriately then ride on.


I think that it looks that way because the previous owner had a horse with an extremely short back who could only fit up to a 17.5" saddle on his back but she needed a 20" saddle. To try to accommodate that, this saddle has a 17.5" panel and a 20" seat that curves pretty dramatically, putting me very far forward in the seat. This picture was taken before I had really figured out how to counteract it.


----------



## Animalia (Nov 10, 2019)

I am so sick of mean people--who feel justified in being openly mean to others. There is no excuse for this. People can have opinions--that doesn't make them fact. Do you know there is a whole movement of horse people (led by a trainer in Europe somewhere) that believes horses should never be ridden at all? They train horses now for libertyand groundwork only. And there are other people who (according to the 20% rule) WAY overburden their horses, with little or no consequence. I know a woman who owns a daity Arabian and she is quite a bit larger than me. I weight about 210, maybe less, depending on the day. LOL I am also 5'9". My "ideal" weight would be around 170 and at 180, I don't even look overweight because of how I carry my weight. I suspect you are shortish and that's why you look a little more plump to some people and why they make (ignorantly) assume you weight SO much. Jerks, just jerks. 
As BSMS said, under the "rules" over the last twenty years or so, most men would never have been able to ride a horse. And men have been riding horses for centuries--wearing full armor, or carrying heavy weapons. I have heard that Cavalry horses in the British? military in WWII carried like 35% of their body weight AND were ridden for many hours at a time. 
Every horse is different. Some big stocky Quarter horses can't carry anything due to conformaiton. And some tiny Arabians and Morgans carry big ranch hands. 
From what I can tell after reading for years about this and obsessing that I would never be able to ride a horse again, is that "weight" is not really the issue. At Qtrbel said, it's about how you ride, the conformation of the horse, the conditioning they've had, etc. It's no different to me than the human BMI tables that are solely based on weight and height. They don't account for muscle vs fat, bone density or bone size, large chest on a woman(they weight a lot!) or anything. It's so stupid. 
You look good on your horse. Listen to the people here, most of them know what they are talking about and that little jerk that made the comment to you was probably just hoping to get into your head so you wouldn't win! LOL


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Extremely rude of that person. If you see her again tell her she should learn some manners. I had a woman go look at my fb photos of me on my 16 hand horse and tell me I was to fat to be riding my little quarter horse. I jumped her butt. Told her she was a stalker, horse was s16h , a solid paint. I am not to fat for my 15 h quarter horse built like a tank . I am heavier now and still not to fat for my horses. Had I been a man no comment would have been made to me. None. Next time someone says something to you just say Stalker. Usually shut them up fast. Just so Rude. Enjoy your horse.


----------



## Yellsback (Jul 22, 2021)

reecicles said:


> I had someone come up to me recently, at a dressage show, and comment on me and my horse. They told me I was too fat to ride any horse and that having a Clydesdale in dressage at any level is cruel. I’m pretty sure that what they’re saying isn’t true but I’m starting to doubt myself, as the weight comment hit close to home. I weigh 249 lbs and she is 17.1 hh, 1600 lbs. Am I too big for my horse?
> View attachment 1117057


Many others have said it perfectly already - you and your horse look beautiful together, you are NOT too big for him, and ANY breed can do dressage…or other sports! 

I was doing breakaway roping in high school, and a girl with an Arabian beat the pants off of all of us on our papered Quarter Horses. I now do Ranch Sorting and have seen a friend’s mustang cut a cow just as well the others. My English riding experience is limited, but I suspect it’s the same.

At the end of the day most of us are not making a living riding horses, we are doing it for FUN…and it makes me angry that some joy stealer made that comment. Wish I had been there, this old cowgirl would have happily “explained” things to them in the parking lot. 

I hope you never encounter that individual again, but if you do, I’d just reply “Kindly mind your own business” with a smile, and ride away knowing that you’re elegant on a happy horse. 
Negative people like that are not worth any more time than that.

Take care dear and keep riding!!❤🐎


----------

